# Jeremy Lin getting overwhelmed



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> GREENBURGH, N.Y. -- This whole "Linsanity" thing has become a bit overwhelming for New York Knicks point guard Jeremy Lin.
> 
> "Things are changing so much and everyone wants to talk to me and my family," said Lin, who's gone from 15th man on the end of the Knicks' bench to the talk of the NBA in the past seven days. "We're very low-key people and private people, so sometimes it's a little tough."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...-jeremy-lin-admits-linsanity-bit-overwhelming


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*#Linsanity outduels Kobe with 38 pts*










New York beats LA at MSG


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Kim Kardashian is paying attention


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dre said:


> Kim Kardashian is paying attention


:laugh:


----------

